# Home recording results - opinion wanted



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

I go regularly on other forums where they have a JamZone where you can get a lot of different backing tracks and record your take over it and post it against the others and compare and comment.
Been doing that for almost 2 years now.

A great learning tool, to try to come up with something decent on a multitude of style tracks.

Anyways, I picked up about 13 of what I think are my best efforts, either performance wise or musically wise, and work with the recordings to try to come up with a CD for myself.
Obviously, the backing tracks were already pre-recorded so there was little I could do to change or better their sound, but I tried.

While the end result is obviously not commercial grade, it is pretty decent and very listenable, I think. That's the reason of my posting here, I'd like to have your opinion on it. You can listen and download all the tracks here: www.soundclick.com/yveschaput

Looking forward to read your comments.

Yves

And I should add: I'm no pro guitar player. I'm just a weeked warrior that play for his own pleasure and if others get some pleasure from it too, all the better.:wave:


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice playing:rockon2:


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*More lead guitar!*

This is cool! Really good effort and diverse musical choices on your part. I was wondering how much control you have over the final mix...is it possible to bring your leads more front and center? 

I like it when a lead guitar is rocking out, and the player's emotion breathes life into the music. Crank it up huge. 

:food-smiley-004:

I really enjoyed Southern Jam...you were channeling Duane Allman, dude!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Your stuff sounds good bro... keep up the good work.

here is a little something I put together quickly one saturday night not so long ago...
http://media.putfile.com/out-of-the-blue--rough-track-

Feedback welcome... be nice though... LOL

Khing


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> Nice playing:rockon2:


Thanks for listening.



lolligagger said:


> This is cool! Really good effort and diverse musical choices on your part. I was wondering how much control you have over the final mix...is it possible to bring your leads more front and center?
> 
> I like it when a lead guitar is rocking out, and the player's emotion breathes life into the music. Crank it up huge.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!
I know, I've been told my leads are not always upfront enough.
I guess I got shy a little and didn't want to overcome the backing.
But it has the nice effect of hiding lotsa mistakes though.  

And thanks also for the Duane Allman reference. I was actually trying to get the old ABB feel in there. But I still have a long way before I can even approach Mr. Allman's habileties.



KHINGPYNN said:


> Your stuff sounds good bro... keep up the good work.
> 
> here is a little something I put together quickly one saturday night not so long ago...
> http://media.putfile.com/out-of-the-blue--rough-track-
> ...


Thanks for the nice words.

You ain't no slouch either. For a quickly put together jam, it sounds damn nice.
Did you play the bass too?
You got a pretty nice "metal" tone going. 
I particularly liked the part starting at around 2:02, very nice idea.
:rockon:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

thetallcoolone said...


> Did you play the bass too?
> You got a pretty nice "metal" tone going.
> I particularly liked the part starting at around 2:02, very nice idea.


Thanks for the kind words... thetallcoolone

Yes I played Bass... that was a EBMM Stingray I owned for a month or so. I sold it and bought a Traben bass. I usually keep my gear but

Glad you liked the tone... it's all the Boss BR1600 C.O.S.M. I did not mic any amps for guitar or bass... I usually do but for that track I dialed in a tone I liked by editing a patch and saved it in the user patch section. It's easy and very quick... great for when you are in that kinda mood! The Boss C.O.S.M. stuff is not bad at all these days.

@ 2:02... sometimes I like to break away from the basic theme I've been working and do something different and this time I used it as a bridge to crossover into a new theme within the song. I did'nt loop that part I simply played it repetativly... I prefer that to looping becasue it's challenging to "copy" a part manually and ultimatly it's not perfect and that keeps it human.

I used my 1987 Gibson SG for all guitars.

Take Care
Craig


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Killer tone on the solo beginning at the 3 min. mark on Relax. Some tasty licks too.:rockon:


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> Thanks for the kind words... thetallcoolone
> 
> Yes I played Bass... that was a EBMM Stingray I owned for a month or so. I sold it and bought a Traben bass. I usually keep my gear but
> 
> ...


I have a friend of mine GASing over a BR1600. I understand a bit more why now. It does sound pretty natural.
All my recorded sounds are done with Amplitube 1.0 plugin. I can't mic any amp in my little appartment.

I agree with the idea of not looping. I don't do it either.
Yeah, it's not perfect that way but even the guitar gods are not perfect all the time so...

Cheers
Yves


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Killer tone on the solo beginning at the 3 min. mark on Relax. Some tasty licks too.:rockon:


Thanks for listening and your kind words.


----------

